# Cover up?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Or quackery
http://i.imgur.com/paK3lGJh.png


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It sure makes you wonder!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

More info

http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-libera ... 59122.html


----------

